# Transparenter Übergang



## hanshopfen (7. April 2010)

Hallo,

Ich habe ein Bild, welches am Rand in ein anderes transparent überlaufen soll. Mit dem Verlaufswerkzeug funktioniert es nicht genau so, wie ich es möchte. Mit einer Ebenen Maske und dem Pinsel ist kein guter Überlauf zu sehen. 

Ich möchte es ungefähr so lösen(LINK entfernt), nur dass das Bild 0% Transparent sein soll und in ein anderes Bild hineinlaufen soll.

Wie ist das möglich? Meine verfügbaren Programme sind: Adobe Photoshop CS 4, Jasc Paint Shop Pro 9, Ulead Photoimpact X3, Corel Draw, Gimp;

Danke im voraus für eure Hilfe!


----------



## Sneer (7. April 2010)

Wenn Du den Verlauf in die Ebenenmaske legst, bekommst du den gewünschten Effekt.


----------



## Sixty (9. April 2010)

Hi,

http://www.mediengestalter.info/forum/8/photoshop-verlauf-nach-transparent-44742-1.html



Gruß


----------



## Leola13 (9. April 2010)

Hai,

wie in diesem Video Tut : maske-weicher-rand

Nur eben keine Kreisauswahl, sondern einen Verlauf aufziehen.

Ciao Stefan


----------



## Dr Dau (9. April 2010)

Hallo!

Neue Ebene: auf dieser in der Mitte einen Verlauf "von Vordergrundfarbe zu Transparenz" in der gewünschten Farbe mit z.B. 100px Breite aufziehen.
Neue Füllebene -> Volltonfarbe: als Farbe wird die gleiche wie für den Verlauf ausgewählt. Anschliessend wird die Deckkraft auf z.B. 25% gesetzt.
(Alternativ kann man auch eine normale Ebene anlegen, diese füllen und die Deckkraft auf 25% setzen.)

Das Ergebnis könnte so aussehen:


In der unteren Hälfte habe ich die Füllfarbe gelöscht, damit man sieht welche Farbe sich tatsächlich im Hintergrund verbirgt.

Den Verlauf hätte man zwar auch direkt auf das Bild anwenden können, aber dieses wollen wir ja möglichst unangerührt lassen um ggf. nochmal Änderungen vornehmen zu können (daher also 2 Ebenen ).

Gruss Dr Dau


----------



## hanshopfen (10. April 2010)

Hallo,

Wenn ich den Verlauf in einer Vektormaske aufziehe, wird der Rest des ersten Bildes weiß! Es ist nichts vom unteren Bild zu erkennen. Nur das Bild, welches in weiß verläuft statt in transparent!
Muss ich die zwei Bilder auf verschiedenen Ebenen legen oder auf eine?
Mein Verlauf ist von Vorder- zu Hintergrund.
Kann ich im Verlaufswerkzeug festlegen, dass das Bild vom Bild in transparent überlaufen soll? Mit der Deckkraft funktioniert es leider nicht.

Danke im voraus für eure weitere Hilfe!


----------

